# Retrofit express up. 2018 Cruze RS Hatch



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Welp I am going to order the parts tomorrow to retrofit this into my car.

I found a used regulator / motor assembly that's still on a wrecked car. 

I will source the motor / regulator, window switch and door harness.

I will get a few pics and post what challenges I ran into when fitting this into my car and keep this thread updated.

I would put placeholders on reply #2 so I can put the how to on there but this forum removes the edit button after a set amount of time.


EDIT: Going to go ahead and retrofit a Malibu rearview mirror that has homelink, auto dim and compass at the same time. Mine is manual currently.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I've enjoyed unlimited editing privileges, always have!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You have a part number for the homelink mirror?
The auto dimming mirrors I've looked up, like 13581081, don't seem to have homelink buttons on them.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have them putting their hands on the window regulator, harness and rear view mirror right now. They said they'd call be back by tomorrow with a solid quote so I can order it. I didn't bother asking for the master switch because they have it listed for $50 used and I know new ones are under $30. I'd rather just get a new one vs trying to discuss it with them.

Once I get it here if the harness part number is still on it I'll share that part number since the GM sites only list one door harness for some reason.

Now I need to search for a how to on removing the door panel. I don't feel like bending and prying and learning it the hard way! Lol certainly there'll be a how to on the 2nd gen somewhere to save me the trial and error.



Eddy Cruze said:


> I've enjoyed unlimited editing privileges, always have!


Odd. I do not. See screenshot:












Taxman said:


> You have a part number for the homelink mirror?
> The auto dimming mirrors I've looked up, like 13581081, don't seem to have homelink buttons on them.



Not yet. Once I have it in hand I can post it. The mirror is not from a Cruze. The mirror is from a new Malibu.

From what I can tell it was never an option on the latest Cruze.

If you're looking for the correct auto dim mirror for the cruze then look for RPO DD8


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

And as I suspected the door harness is most definitely different.

Here's a picture of the plug on my window motor. 2 wire as my earlier photos indicated vs the 7 wire with auto up.

Here's a picture of mine + the 2 wire and 7 wire for reference.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

firehawk618 said:


> Odd. I do not. See screenshot:
> View attachment 265251


Your Edit button appears to be missing? You seem to editing in these threads though? At the bottom left you should see a box with Posting Permissions. It should say the following:



*You may post new threads*
*You may post replies*
*You may post attachments*
*You may edit your posts*


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Your Edit button appears to be missing? You seem to editing in these threads though? At the bottom left you should see a box with Posting Permissions. It should say the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will let me edit after I post it however if I come back say the next day the edit button is gone.

go back to one of your old posts and see if you have an edit button.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

firehawk618 said:


> It will let me edit after I post it however if I come back say the next day the edit button is gone.
> 
> go back to one of your old posts and see if you have an edit button.


I checked my very first Thread and its still there!


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

That's great.

It's not for me.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

firehawk618 said:


> And as I suspected the door harness is most definitely different.
> 
> Here's a picture of the plug on my window motor. 2 wire as my earlier photos indicated vs the 7 wire with auto up.
> 
> Here's a picture of mine + the 2 wire and 7 wire for reference.



So what is the status of your mod?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> So what is the status of your mod?



Waiting for parts.

The window switch has arrived. I do not expect the harness + window motor for about a week.

Here's the new vs old window switch plug.

*sorry for the poor angle of the old plug. I didn't pop it out of the panel prior to pics. My main reason for a pic was to get the part number.

New on left, old on right. Totally different connectors. Old has a few much larger wires / spades to carry the load of the left window motor. The right does not. It's driven by signals instead.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Auto up vs no auto up. Notice the 30a circuit goes through the window switch on the no auto up.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Welp they informed me they're missing the mirror so it's just going to be express up retrofit at this time.

I still want an auto dim rear view and would like to get one with homelink at the same time. I'll look into that later.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Parts are here. The harness looks correct and complete as it's got the correct plug for the auto motor + it's got all the pins populated in the mirror connector for power, heat, object warning and turn signals.

I have not determined yet if my harness has the mirror wires all populated or not as I only have power, heat and object warning. No turn signals.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Welp if you want to add this feature you better really, REALLY want it and be handy with coding modules.

I installed it all and after done my drivers window doesn't work + the car doesn't detect when the door is open now.

I double checked all connectors and verified all correct wires are present in the car.

The only explanation is that the BCM and or other modules in the car aren't expecting the express up feature therefore it's ignoring it.

I am going to mess with some programming and see if I can get it to work.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Such a shame they cheaped out on a feature that was available on not just the highest trim level on the previous generation. 

The '18 LT loaner we had last week was weird as **** when I had to hold the driver window button up. I'm used to the CTD and the Volt where it is automatic.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Agreed.

After doing research into the software they load in the modules along with how everything in their data base is tied to vin it's not looking good.

As far as I can tell they do not let you pick options to enable on modules in general. It's either load the whole program for a given vin which may have options you do not have or nothing.

The problem with grabbing a vin with the enhanced convenience package is that it's also tied to auto HVAC controls which I do not have.

I will experiment with SPS in the next couple days and see what happens.

I may end up putting back in the old window system in the end as right now I have a non functioning drivers window + the BCM does not see the door open nor close.

The window switch is the gateway between the door and bcm. If the switch don't communicate with the BCM it appears those two functions are lost.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I had another thought. 

Perhaps since I bought a new master window switch it needs programmed just like the truck ones did in the 2000's.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's making more sense now as far as having to code that window switch.

BCM has stored code of U1538 Lost communication with device on LIN Bus.

I'm assuming right now that's the old window switch it's looking for.......


EDIT:

Upon further investigation into that code. Yep, window switch.

"U1538 K9 Body Control Module Lost Communication with S79D Window Switch - Driver / S146 Window/Outside Rearview Mirror Switch - Driver on LIN Bus"


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Would anyone who has express up be willing to PM me or post your vin so I can look at what calibration is associated with those cars?

It would be most helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Better yet, instead of sharing your vin with me if you could do the following:

Click on the link at the bottom. In the left box put in your vin, press get cal ID, Scroll down and highlight body control module, press next, Select programming and hit next, Select normal and hit next, press complete history at the top left.

If you can screenshot all the data that results please do. You're welcome to blur or not capture the vin.


https://tis2web.service.gm.com/tis2web/


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Would it be the same information in the BCM on my Volt? I image the switches are the same between the two cars.

If so, I attached the text file of the TIS Complete BCM Programming History.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Would it be the same information in the BCM on my Volt? I image the switches are the same between the two cars.
> 
> If so, I attached the text file of the TIS Complete BCM Programming History.


Thanks but I can't use a Volt for reference. Too many difference in coding of the modules.

I'll dig around and find a Cruze for sale that has the Enhanced package and compare that one for reference.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a problem - figured I'd give it a shot just in case.

I know there are people on here with Cruze Premieres that should have this feature.. @jblackburn


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope this helps.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 265905
> 
> View attachment 265907



Thank you.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Welp here's the summary.

Is it possible? Yes.

Would I recommend it to anyone? No way.

Here's why.

After installing all the hardware my left window wouldn't work. This is due to the BCM being coded for non auto up windows.

I went to AC Delco TDS and used a vin I found online to get the coding for that BCM which does have auto up windows. The problem is GM bundles express up with auto hvac, front distance sensor and a few other things. So by coding my BCM with express up it's also now coded for other features I do not have. THis is fine. The BCM will have a few codes because it doesn't see the front camera etc etc but doesn't hurt the behavior of the car.

Here's the big reason I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.

To get my BCM happy and NOT lock out my radio / ECM I had to basically interrupt the coding. I started the coding and as it went into the 10 minute security time out I disconnected the pass thru tool. The reason is when coding the BCM it immediately loads the parameters I want then does a 10 minute wait to relearn the VIN and security features. If I let the new vin learn then my radio locked out and the cars immobilizer wouldn't let it start. So I put back my original vin to get the car working again but back to square 1 with the window.

By interrupting it I was able to get the coding I wanted without getting the new vin married to the car.


Hopefully this makes sense and saves anyone getting the idea that express up is quick or easy mod. It is not.

Oh and to top it off by doing all this my ECM lost the injector trim codes. That took me 2 hrs + GDS to figure out how to get the trim codes let alone program them back in.

If you look at the top of your injectors there's a QR code. Yep that's your trim code.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

On the bright side. If my windshield ever breaks and I need a new one I will get one that has the mounts for the temp / humidity sensor and retrofit the auto hvac since my car now has the coding for it. lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like what you need is the VIN from a base Premier with no options to be similar to the LT.

The auto climate control, camera, etc are all options packages.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like what you need is the VIN from a base Premier with no options to be similar to the LT.
> 
> The auto climate control, camera, etc are all options packages.


I understand what you're saying but express up is bundled with the camera / auto HVAC and a few other things.

If I could have a base vin with only express I'd have done it. I put a lot of time into researching the packages.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> I understand what you're saying but express up is bundled with the camera / auto HVAC and a few other things.
> 
> If I could have a base vin with only express I'd have done it. I put a lot of time into researching the packages.


Oh gotcha. I thought it was a Premier only package, not a part of one of the options packages as well.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Oh gotcha. I thought it was a Premier only package, not a part of one of the options packages as well.



I believe it's called "enhanced driver confidence package" or something along those lines. 

Unfortunately they put express up at the very top of the packages. In other words you can't get it without pretty much fully optioning a vehicle.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDzgZipFqoE


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

firehawk618 said:


> Unfortunately they put express up at the very top of the packages. In other words you can't get it without pretty much fully optioning a vehicle.


Because God-forbid you be able to get a feature that was available on more trim levels in the last generation, in the newest generation.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Because God-forbid you be able to get a feature that was available on more trim levels in the last generation, in the newest generation.



I believe it's their way of taking their econo box and trying to get more profit out of them by bundling packages that would normally be standard on higher models. Who knows though, it's GM we're talking about.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They're trying to up the average transaction price, which I guess is a thing. 

But these are cheap cars, they're supposed to be cheap. Let me have whatever options I want!

I mean, to be honest, my wife and I usually get cars that have most of the options (leather, etc) - but my biggest issue is that even with all the options on a diesel...you can't get express-up windows. What.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

MP81 said:


> They're trying to up the average transaction price, which I guess is a thing.
> 
> But these are cheap cars, they're supposed to be cheap. Let me have whatever options I want!
> 
> I mean, to be honest, my wife and I usually get cars that have most of the options (leather, etc) - but my biggest issue is that even with all the options on a diesel...you can't get express-up windows. What.



Exactly. Why do they limit the availability of options on the diesel?

One of the big reasons I didn't buy a diesel last jan was when I realized you couldn't get the 6 speed with any options.

Once I researched the 9 speed auto and the hatch diesel was available here I decided I would be ok with the auto.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

firehawk618 said:


> Exactly. Why do they limit the availability of options on the diesel?
> 
> One of the big reasons I didn't buy a diesel last jan was when I realized you couldn't get the 6 speed with any options.
> 
> Once I researched the 9 speed auto and the hatch diesel was available here I decided I would be ok with the auto.


With the removal of genuine leather for 2019, and assuming we still couldn't get Express Up, and probably some other option we should be able to get but can't for no reason, the Cruze Diesel Hatch is basically off the table for my wife. High hopes the Malibu will come out with one, though - that'd be something - and we could get memory seats!

That's if she needed a new car, that is.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

^ I don't blame you. Never know with GM though since they're trying so hard to be like BMW, Mercedes, Volvo etc when doing your own car repairs. They might just shake up the trims and next thing ya know the most basic stuff is on lower trims yet they'll eliminate some things all together no matter the trim leve.


----------

